# Binding for K2 Instrument?



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

D all of the above


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Deester said:


> I _think_ I want a NON mini-disk for better binding to board response.
> 
> K2 Lien AT -- that thin toe strap looks kinda' sketchy
> Rome Vice
> ...


You mention that you do not want mini-disc but all of the bindings that you listed are mini-disc! They will all work great on your new board.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

As already mentioned, those are all great choices.

Might just decide based on which bindings fit your boots the best, with consideration of ankle & toe straps and heel cup & toe ramp adjustments.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Those are some solid choices. I love my K2 Lien ATs. They're responsive but surfy, and the tripod frame sitting on urathane pods provides a ton of dampening. The option to change the feel with different pods and the heel blocks is nice as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on the board choice. One of the most underrated boards out there right now. Sooo good.

I would be putting Lien ATs, Arbor Hemlocks, Rome Vice or Bent Metal Transfers on one.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

K2 really do have a solid line of boards this season.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Deester said:


> This instrument is considerd mid-wide, so I _think_ I need a binding stiff enough to get the board on edge for carving on groomed runs...


This is my experience with wider boards. The wider the board, the stiffer the binding I prefer.

How stiff depends how small your boot is relative to the waist of the board. With size 10 boots on a Korua Stealth 163 (269 mm waist), I'm fine with like a 7-7.5 / 10 stiffness binding (NOW Drives and Jones Mercury). I tried the Jones Apollo (more like a 9-9.5 / 10) and it was way overkill on the Stealth-- but perfect on a Korua Cafe Racer (278 mm waist), whereas my usual bindings felt too sluggish on the CR.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Congrats on the board choice. One of the most underrated boards out there right now. Sooo good.


I should have just bought last year's when I had the chance. I like last year's aesthetic better and they bumped the price this year (although basically everything inside and outside of snowboard bumped in price this year). Only 163s I can find in the US are on eBay.


----------



## cosnowdaze (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello! New to the forums but longtime rider. I got a K2 Instrument for the upcoming season and am trying to find the right binding. I’m 225 lbs wearing a size 11 K2 Maysis boots. I ride mostly groomers, powder, and occasional side hits. I love charging runs but don’t spend time in the park. I previously rode Cartels on a channel board but always struggled with foot pain. What binding would be a good match for the Instrument, my size, and my style? I’m looking at Rome Katana, Bataleon Astro, and K2 Lien AT. Others?


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

K2 Formula


----------



## cosnowdaze (Nov 7, 2021)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> K2 Formula


Cool! Thanks for the recommendation. I hadn’t checked that binding out so I’ll add it to the list.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Formulas are pretty similar to Lien ATs, except the Liens use a tripod frame that allows for movement on top of the board. If you want the most response and a traditional feel, the Formula are the way to go. If you're after a surfy feel, the Liens are hard to beat. 

I just grabbed some Rome Vice bindings. They're pretty much an older Katana with a slightly softer highback and lower price tag. I'm really looking forward to getting them on the snow. Great bang for the buck binding imho.


----------



## cosnowdaze (Nov 7, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendations! A few K2 options and a Rome. I don’t know that I need super stiff, probably more mid flex to match the board flex so those sound like they match pretty well. Any others to consider? I’m trying to put together a list of 4-5 so I can seek out the best deal on/near Black Friday. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d step up to the Katana on the instrument but the Vice are a great choice.


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Those are some solid choices. I love my K2 Lien ATs. They're responsive but surfy, and the tripod frame sitting on urathane pods provides a ton of dampening. The option to change the feel with different pods and the heel blocks is nice as well.


Can you tell me more about those k2s? The buckles are ok? No durability issues? Can they carve decently? Does 'surfy' mean it's hard to hold an edge on them? 
This good ride review turned me off to them tbh.


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

I also just bought a k2 instrument. 390$ American (on sale 480 something Canadian) delivered in a few days from a Canadian shop prfo sports. 
I've got some adidas tactical adv boots on the way. Just need some bindings. Almost settled in the Jones Mercury but worried about being able to center my size 7.5 boot in the 7.5-11 medium frame and a dead spot in the fore foot I heard reported in a few reviews that causes foot pain. Kind of at a loss now. Leaning towards Burton cartel xs because I want something I can use to lay some mild to aggressive carves with that still has decent dampening. The flux look responsive and I'm wondering if the boost foam in the Adidas might make those doable. Also almost bought the K2 at lien but still confused about what 'surfy' means. I want to be able to carve decently.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

KurtG85 said:


> I also just bought a k2 instrument. 390$ American (on sale 480 something Canadian) delivered in a few days from a Canadian shop prfo sports.
> I've got some adidas tactical adv boots on the way. Just need some bindings. Almost settled in the Jones Mercury but worried about being able to center my size 7.5 boot in the 7.5-11 medium frame and a dead spot in the fore foot I heard reported in a few reviews that causes foot pain. Kind of at a loss now. Leaning towards Burton cartel xs because I want something I can use to lay some mild to aggressive carves with that still has decent dampening. The flux look responsive and I'm wondering if the boost foam in the Adidas might make those doable. Also almost bought the K2 at lien but still confused about what 'surfy' means. I want to be able to carve decently.


I run K2 Lien AT's on my Amplid Surfari and have no issues carving, they are a great bining and very underrated


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Surfy gets thrown around too much- even by me. I live in Colorado... What do I know about surfy? When I say surfy, I mean it doesn't feel like you're locked to your board with concrete boots. 

My Liens are some of my favorite carving bindings. I like railing carves with the lineups too. The tripod frame lets you get your weight out over the nose and the tail which really helps when carving. I think the tripod frame also helps with dampening which is also useful for carving. 

I think that goodride video was for an old model. My straps and buckles are different. I haven't had any problems with them. I do have zip ties holding down the quick adjustment cams on the toe buckles for peace of mind.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

WigMar said:


> I think that goodride video was for an old model.


I think that review was by a look that half the time forgets what product he is reviewing and the other half just makes stuff up. I’m actually amazed that he didn’t suggest that the bindings would be better with early rise rocker in the nose


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I should have just bought last year's when I had the chance. I like last year's aesthetic better and they bumped the price this year (although basically everything inside and outside of snowboard bumped in price this year). Only 163s I can find in the US are on eBay.


I got this year's (22) and was surprised to find what I think is a beautiful design on it. I was expecting that hideous black and green.




I bought mine from ptfo sports in Canada. I'm in st Louis Missouri. Free delivery in 4 days or so although there was like a 12 dollar border crossing fee. They had it on sale for 480 and with the Canada to US dollar conversion I only paid 390 altogether. Their staff there is super helpful as well. Called them up and they had their guy Pierre call me up after his lunch and answer all kinds of questions.

I wound up going with the lien at. Haven't ridden them yet but looking forward.
The high back angle adjustments seem a little cheap and it doesn't have that heel strap flip open thing that I thought I saw an older model reviews. Hopefully that doesn't make getting into them too much of a pain. I've got the softest bushings in there just to see what kind of flex it's capable of once we get these 70 degree days out of our system.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

KurtG85 said:


> I got this year's (22) and was surprised to find what I think is a beautiful design on it. I was expecting that hideous black and green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRFO Sports is a nice store.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

KurtG85 said:


> I got this year's (22) and was surprised to find what I think is a beautiful design on it. I was expecting that hideous black and green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've ordered from PRFO with great success in the past as well. Good choice on the Liens. I actually like their highback adjustment system. I think it locks in much better than a flimsy little cam block. I didn't know they got rid of the hinge on the heel strap. I had to get in the habit of kicking the strap out of the way so I can skate around one footed; I could see getting rid of the hinge as a benefit really. I generally use the soft pods for everything. 

Enjoy that set-up, it looks sick!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm honestly wondering if the instrument is the 'wider yup' I've been holding out for...


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Sweet specs on the instrument


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Sweet specs on the instrument


That's what _she_ said.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm honestly wondering if the instrument is the 'wider yup' I've been holding out for...


Honestly it could be described like that IMO


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Honestly it could be described like that IMO


I love the yup but it's definitely not an aggressive board. The narrower WW and softer nose makes it a riot but is also its shortcoming. A stiffer nose and some more WW would be so cool.

Instrument looks like something I need to get on and try!


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I love the yup but it's definitely not an aggressive board. The narrower WW and softer nose makes it a riot but is also its shortcoming. A stiffer nose and some more WW would be so cool.
> 
> Instrument looks like something I need to get on and try!


Regardless, you need to buy it. Just to be sure 😂


----------



## Andy K (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, just another query on the Instrument if anyone can help. I am on the verge of buying one of these, I do a lot of switch riding and just wondered if anyone could tell me if this is doable on this board? Thanks.


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

Andy K said:


> Hi, just another query on the Instrument if anyone can help. I am on the verge of buying one of these, I do a lot of switch riding and just wondered if anyone could tell me if this is doable on this board? Thanks.


I've been riding the 22 instrument about 11 days this season and I decided to try riding switch for a couple hours last night on some mellow empty runs. 
It sucks. 😂
I'm not a good judge because I don't have much to compare it to since I've never really rode switch on anything other than a rental once or twice for a minute. 1. It's a directional board with directional camber. 2. It has a fairly significant setback stance so the tail is much shorter and stiffer. 3. I ride a slightly double positive stance of +18 +3.
I was able to get it to turn a few times and I think it's possible to get it down to where i can transfer my weight downhill and my hips over the momentum direction line properly so that it's turnable with consistency.
Damn, did it screw up my carving rhythm when I switched back to regular direction for a run.

I think it just depends on how much un naturalness you're willing to tolerate in your switch riding but it was hugely difficult for me.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a had both my Now Pilots and K2 Lien At on my 22 instrument. Both great bindings but prefer the Now Pilots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

Canuck said:


> I have a had both my Now Pilots and K2 Lien At on my 22 instrument. Both great bindings but prefer the Now Pilots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been riding the at liens this season. What makes you like the nows better? Anything the liens do better despite you preferring the skate tech?


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

KurtG85 said:


> I've been riding the at liens this season. What makes you like the nows better? Anything the liens do better despite you preferring the skate tech?


I like the toe and ankle straps better on the K2. The tripod tech is cool. The Pilots were still more responsive and less foot fatigue. And more Cush underfoot. 
Also found the highback rotation and forward lien a bit of a pain. Also I found there base plate even in size XL narrow for my Vans infuse boots from 2018

Over all there great bindings. Most likely will use them more when I buy some new boots next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

Canuck said:


> I like the toe and ankle straps better on the K2. The tripod tech is cool. The Pilots were still more responsive and less foot fatigue. And more Cush underfoot.
> Also found the highback rotation and forward lien a bit of a pain. Also I found there base plate even in size XL narrow for my Vans infuse boots from 2018
> 
> Over all there great bindings. Most likely will use them more when I buy some new boots next season.
> ...


I hear ya on the high back rotation and forward lean being a pain. Also very limited options as far as rotation and lean because you adjust one and it negates the ability to adjust the other. I'm also getting some pinching from the ankle strap but maybe I just need to not ratchet in so tight.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

KurtG85 said:


> I hear ya on the high back rotation and forward lean being a pain. Also very limited options as far as rotation and lean because you adjust one and it negates the ability to adjust the other. I'm also getting some pinching from the ankle strap but maybe I just need to not ratchet in so tight.


No issues with the straps for me I loved them.

I just could not get the high-back to sit fairly flush with the boot. There was to big of a gap for my liking and it drove me nuts. I think that’s why it did not feel as responsive as the the pilots. The boot binding combo just fit better IMO right out of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

Canuck said:


> No issues with the straps for me I loved them.
> 
> I just could not get the high-back to sit fairly flush with the boot. There was to big of a gap for my liking and it drove me nuts. I think that’s why it did not feel as responsive as the the pilots. The boot binding combo just fit better IMO right out of the box.
> 
> ...


Weird. I add the forward lean and it contacts the boots. Never thought too much about it. You know you can remove those thumb screws and put them in the other two holes to get more angle, right?


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

KurtG85 said:


> Weird. I add the forward lean and it contacts the boots. Never thought too much about it. You know you can remove those thumb screws and put them in the other two holes to get more angle, right?


Yup the only way to get it close was to add more forward lean than I liked. Not the end of the world just personally drove me nuts haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse.B (3 mo ago)

WigMar said:


> Formulas are pretty similar to Lien ATs, except the Liens use a tripod frame that allows for movement on top of the board. If you want the most response and a traditional feel, the Formula are the way to go. If you're after a surfy feel, the Liens are hard to beat.


 What is meant by “surfy feel?” Quick motions/turning? Does carving fall into that “surfy” description? I’m also trying to assess bindings I should pair with my Instrument, such as Lient AT vs Formula.


----------



## Jesse.B (3 mo ago)

Jesse.B said:


> What is meant by “surfy feel?” Quick motions/turning? Does carving fall into that “surfy” description? I’m also trying to assess bindings I should pair with my Instrument, such as Lient AT vs Formula.


ignore, got my answer later in the thread, not sure how I missed that!


----------



## Andy K (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the comments Kirk. And just as un update to my earlier post about possibly buying an Instrument, K2 advised me that if I rode a lot of switch I would probably be better off with the Broadcast, so I went for that instead. Man I love it! So much power and grip off the back foot! A total K2 convert here.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ll be using katanas on mine this year


----------

